# my one and only tank(Home of Gregoire the betta)



## LovelyShade (Nov 15, 2008)

I dont have any other tanks at the moment we had to leave them behind when we moved from newfoundland to New Brunswick(We left 6 tanks behind. it was heartbreaking).

So right now the only tank we have is our little 4 gallon "goldfish" tank that is housing Gregoire my red Betta. He is probably the most spoilt betta around. I rotate his food around so he gets, floating betta pellets, bloodworm, brineshrimp and tubifex worms(all freeze dried). Hes been with me for a few months now and hes a great little fish. Hopefully well have more tanks soon enough but it wont be right now since im getting married(explanation enough! lol)

now to pics

these pics are about 2 months old when we added new gravel(Water was still a bit murky



























new photos taken 5 minuts ago



















blurry photo but i love how hes coming out of the rock cave


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Gregoire looks like a happy and healthy little guy and it is obvious that he likes his home. He appears to be active and fun. 
Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. You will have plenty of time later to add more tanks when you are settled but it is hard to leave them behind I know.
When I started chemo I had to cut back to 3 tanks from 7 and it was hard to think that I would not be able to have that many fish to enjoy but it was just to hard to keep up with everything.

I had a little red fellow who was in the tank by my bed and he would keep me company. It broke my heart to see him go but..

Anyway the tank is lovely and Gregoire loves it that is plain and after all, that is the goal right? 

Congratulations on such a lovely little guy and thanks for taking me down memory lane. Thanks for sharing the photos. They are great!


----------



## candycane (Jan 19, 2008)

First of all, congrats on the wedding! You have a beautifully colored fish. I was wondering,what kind of tank is that?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, congrats on the wedding! And great pics!


----------



## paul_219 (Nov 14, 2008)

Gr8 betta not bad at all.


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

what a little CUTIE!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on the wedding. And yes he is a very lovely and happy betta.


----------

